# Southport RC 25



## Sharky (4 May 2018)

Here's an old result sheet from 1940.

How many Dad's or Grandad's do we have listed of current CC members?
I think there are a few. My Dad finished 11th - I think his last race before he was called up.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2018)

I think somewhere my dad still has some of his race cards etc etc from around the same time


----------

